# What year is my bike?



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Specialized Hardrock Sport that I got from a buddy, and he said he bought it 3-4 years ago... but is there any way of knowing exactly what year it is? Just curious more than anything.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

BikePedia - 2008 Specialized Hardrock Sport Complete Bicycle

You can click on the different years to try and match up either your paint/logo scheme or build kit.


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

Good thinking, thank you. I checked it out and couldn't find my exact paint scheme, but do see that the frame totally changed in '09, so I'm guessing '08...


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Might it be the 08 Hardrock *XC* Sport?

BikePedia - 2008 Specialized Hardrock XC Sport Complete Bicycle


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

No but good thought. It definitely says Hardrock Sport on the frame. I googled "2008 specialized hardrock sport black" and found this picture. I googled the same with 2007 and couldn't find it. Should have googled it in the first place... thanks for helping me brainstorm though!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

^ That's a photo of a 2007 model Hardrock Sport in the 'Satin Black Stripe' color scheme.

Specialized Bicycle Components : 2007 Hardrock Sport

Look at the details on the right hand side of the link, under 'Hardrock Sport' there is 4 vertical lines, these lines represent the 4 different colors this model came in. 
If you move your pointer over these lines, little boxes come up showing the names of these colors. 
When you click on these vertical lines the color name next to 'Shown in:' under the photo will change. 
The photo on the page doesn't change when you change the color name next to 'Shown in:' but when you click on the magnified glass next to the color name a 'pop up' will open showing a photo of the bike in the chosen color.


----------



## AmZyBae (Jan 30, 2021)

Hey I've bought a specialized hardrock and I am a complete noob any idea what year this is? Obviously the tyres have been changed but just curious it has the two lever gears whatever they are called


----------



## AmZyBae (Jan 30, 2021)

Don't know if this helps too


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

AmZyBae said:


> Hey I've bought a specialized hardrock and I am a complete noob any idea what year this is? Obviously the tyres have been changed but just curious it has the two lever gears whatever they are called
> View attachment 1913920


Looks like this one that says 1994:









1994 Specialized Hardrock 20" black | Bikes Heaven


1994 Specialized Hardrock 20″ 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 Previous Next Perfect do-it-all bike for 5’10”-6’5” riders. Light and indestructible 20” CroMoly frame, 21 speed, wide 26″x1.95” all terrain tires. NEW & UPGRADED COMPONENTS … 1994...




bikesheaven.com


----------



## AmZyBae (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks! Was just curious


----------

